# Migraine: Effective MJ for Migraine Headaches



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Migraine Strain Effectiveness To Date (2004.12.29)    (copied & pasted)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

One of the key difficulties in identifying strains that are specifically beneficial to migraine is that the THC provides enough pain relief that it can mask the effectiveness for migraine. Instead, I rate the migraine-specific relief by it\'s effectiveness in reducing or eliminating the non-pain symptoms of migraine: auras, tingling lips, weakness/droop in the cheek, numbness and weakness in the fingers.

In order of migraine prophylaxis (prevention) benefit:

- DPMZ-1 X DPBB - This is my first successful attempt at getting the migraine prophylaxis of two seperate plants to combine. The result is superior migraine prophylaxis (absolute lock on migraine symptoms for 45-60 minutes), with minimal stony side-effects. Virtually no head-forward sativa stone to aggravate the migraines. Nice double-afghan spicy flavour with a fruity hint-of-sweetness overtone. Commercially you may find DP Skywalker equivalent, but those are different parents likely selected for their THC potency instead of their migraine prophylaxis. I did get a clone of this particular pheno to Marco, so hopefully it can make it\'s way around.

- BOG LSD Freak - this tasty, low yielding, sweet, potent indica had an absolute lock on the migraine like the Mazar, but lasting closer to an hour, possibly a bit longer. What a pity it was such a low yielder and virtually impossible to clone. I\'ve been told this may have been a Lifesaver throwback, which can happen no matter how good the breeding of a strain.

- \"Champagne\" - A small sample of this unique tasting strain (sort of a sweet-sour aftertaste with a hint of fruitiness) finished knocking out the migraine that the LUI Bubblehash had already put under control. Easily one of the nicest little puffs I\'ve tasted, though I don\'t think you\'d want to smoke it all day.

- Dutch Passion \"Mazar\" - migraine pattern is restrained for up to 25% longer than the side-effect \"stone\". For the first 30-45 minutes after a 0.25-0.50g maintenance dose, the migraine symptoms are gone most of the time.

- Legends Ultimate Indica (Bubblehash) - Very intense THC stone with full migraine prophylaxis lasting a bit longer than the THC stone. Due to the intensity of bubblehash, I can\'t really comment on the strength the raw plant might have.

- Peak Seeds \"Northernberry\" - ranges from lasting a bit longer to as long as the stone. Migraine symptoms are reduced, but usually not eliminated.

- Northern Lights #1 - Very pungeant, thick smoke that may raise a cough or two. Very comparable to Northernberry for effect, but with a very thick, cloying odor that fills a room in no time.

- AK47 - An interesting aroma to these meds, but other than that just the good typical migraine relief of an indica-dominant strain.

- Bubblegum - A different batch of Bubblegum from a different mom had much better migraine prophylaxis than I\'d noted elsewhere in this thread. It could be a lucky harvest, a different pheno, or something else.

- IPxBGxBB - An amateur cross of an Ice Princess X Bubblegum mom against a Dutch Passion Blueberry father. Definitely more of an indica aspect to the medication than IPxBG, and better pain-relieving ability, but still very little actual migraine prophylaxis. I\'ll try growing out a few more beans, but I may just abandon this lineage for any future breeding. I only want migraine-effective strains used as parents, now that I\'ve found a couple. Maybe I can increase the prophylaxis without increasing the THC stone side-effects, or even reducing the side-effect stone.

- Blueberry (unsure which seedbank, but I think it was DJ Shorts) - Aside from the traditional flavour and strong fruity aroma of the smoke, Blueberry is a pretty serious migrain prophylactic on it\'s own. It might have done better if it hadn\'t been taken quite as early as the sample I tried, but someday I\'ll give it another grow and see for myself.

- Lowryder - While this strain is ruderallis dominant, the end result is a very indica-like structure, flavour, and medical effect. If anything, it is more of a sedative strain than most indicas, with reasonably migraine prophylaxis. Unfortunately the prophylaxis doesn\'t last as long as the stone, and it isn\'t an overly powerful strain. Slightly harsh until very well cured, with a piney odour.

- Pine-X - With a distinct and potent odour of a pine cleaning solution like Pinex or Pine Sol, this strain is well named. Alas, it has little migraine prophylaxis and is not well suited to migraine treatment. It is more potent than Lowryder on the THC, but the Lowryder has a bit more migraine-specific benefit.

- BOG LSD Normal - there is no comparing the flavour and potency of the freak to the \"normal\" LSD, but it is still fairly good for migraine prophylaxis. The problem is that it\'s so potent on the THC that it\'s hard to tell if you\'re just getting pain-killing (analgesic) or migraine prophylaxis. Either way, using this as a \"sole\" med strain for an extended period seems to lead to some, er, interesting thought patterns. It could have been the stress, but BOG mentions \"hallucinogenic properties\", so I\'ve axed mine just in case. There is/was a clone of the freak out there, but I have a feeling that Lifesaver would be the better strain for migraine prophylaxis (just based on descriptions of Lifesaver and the freak.)

- Ice Princess X Bubblegum - migraine benefits begin to disappear 15-20 minutes before the stone. Migraine pain begins to return as the stone wears off, indicating much of it\'s benefit is pain relief, not prophylaxis.

- Treating Yourself \"Snow Queen\" - similar to IPxBG, but slightly less effective on the migraine symptoms. Very, very effective for pain relief and muscle relaxation.

- (Nirvana?) \"Bubblicious/Bubblegum\" appears to be fairly indica dominant based on the bud structure. I\'m ambivalent on it\'s migraine effects -- I\'d say it\'s comparable to Northernberry. Interesting flavour, but not interesting enough to convince me to grow one out without a better migraine benefit.

- Peak Seads \"Super Impact\" is a very large plant, requiring diligent training or an outdoor environment. Despite it\'s size, the yield is fluffy under a 400W HPS, though some of it cures to fairly dense nugs. Requires extra rinse time, as it seems to retain nutes more than other plants. Extremely potent body/head stone, but absolutely no migraine prophylaxis at all. Early in the cure or with underripe portions, SI can actually make a migraine much worse. If cured to 60% amber or better, the negative effects disappear, but it still only provides pure pain relief with no prophylaxis. I found little nausea relief as well, but stuff like pepto doesn\'t help either (it\'s the migraine, not a stomach problem.)

- Dutch Passion \"Durban Poison\" is a unique strain, in that it is so far the only strain to make the migraines worse more often than it helps. I suspect this is due to it\'s sativa-dominant heritage, but I don\'t have space to grow out more sativas just to check if this is the case. (Pity there aren\'t any of the big compassion clubs around here -- it\'d be worthwhile to pick up a gram or two of a few different sativas to check whether it\'s the sativa heritage or something strain-specific.)

- (Nirvana?) \"California Orange Bud\" is a sativa-dominant (pure sativa?) strain that also makes the migraines worse, similar to the Durban Poison. For the first 15-20 minutes the THC pain relief masks the negative effecton the migraines, then that starts wearing off and it\'s very obviously made the pulsing pain more pronounced. That THC masking could trick a med user into thinking it\'s working, but not lasting long. No appetite induction, a fairly up/alert sativa head stone, mild muscle relaxation and surprisingly good pain management. Very pronounced citrus aroma resembling grapefruit, but the flavour is that of a sweetish orange or tangerine. Pity it\'s not effective -- it\'s a very nice flavour.


----------



## truthxpride (Apr 17, 2006)

you don't even know how glad i am to have found this thread. Sorry to dig it up if it's old, but for someone who gets bad migraines due to a cyst, this has now made me now think that when i do grow i should grow something beneficial to my condition. Nice


----------



## pressinbuttons (Nov 25, 2021)

from personal experience i found "Jack el frutero" was very good for headaches that bring nausea with them such as migraine , canna butter extraction half a tea spoon in a hot drink and 20 mins later i would start to feel it working and once it got rid of the nausea the pain doesn't seem so overwhelming.
seeds are still available i think


----------

